# home grooming questions



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I was cosidering starting to take the boys to a groomer until I read some horror stories about the treatment of dogs at the groomers. Dh and I have decided that I should keep doing it. The clippers I have been using are some cheapish human ones that are kinda a pain to use and I have been eyeing a pair of andis two speed "professional clippers" for close to two years now.....I will be darned if the price has not budged.

They are around 150 and I wonder, has anyone purchased a high priced clippers like these? Do they come with combs? (I sure hope so).

How do you all go about clipping the belly and the legs? The boys have long hair on their legs but are starting to mat even with daily brushing. Using the clippers on those little legs doesnt really work and shears leave it choppy plus it takes for ever, there has to be something I am missing.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have the model: AGC2 and love it. I believe it came with one blade (combs). They are metal instead of the plastic cover comb. I could not believe the difference from the cheaper ones. I bought the 3/4" HT/19mm and the 5/8" HT/16mm. I really did not want to cut too close so I got the 3/4" but now that I have been doing it for awhile I use the 5/8" in on the body.

I have never been able to cut the legs without having "chicken" legs so I let the hair grow to the ground. As far as choppy.....I have some thinning scissors that helps.

I am no way an expert but with time I have figured out how to not make them look too funny.....except I just cut Daisy's ears and got them uneven. She looked funny for a couple of weeks while it grew out a bit but have finally evened them up a bit.

I figure it this way.....don't cut too much and hair always grows back!!

Good luck and would love to see pictures.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

These are some questions I'd like to see the answers to too. I've taken Leila to the groomers a few times and the two times it was for cuts, they cut where I specifically asked them not to (face) and it was the only request I'd made. Then after reading on here that some groomers give something to make them relax, I'm really concerned about taking her. No wonder they want you to drop them off early and pick them up hours later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Cindy, wow I did not realize that on doggie clippers it was a matter of the blade that sure clears up a lot for me  other than the ones you listed do you have any other suggestions for lengths to have on hand?

And Pam, dh and I recently read a story about a groomer hitting a dog on the head with a brush for moving too much, it would just send me into a fury to find out something like that happened. Tucker has a tendency to bark when crated, if there is anyone around, so I know he would be super aggrivating in a doggie salon, he has this high pitched yap.

I welcome any further feedback as well!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Shelly, I don't have any advice on grooming as I do need it myself. I feel like you about groomers so I don't take Zoe. I don't know if you did so already use the search bar above to look but there were a couple of good threads here on grooming taliking about size blades etc. Maybe that will help.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I would not hesitate to shell out the big bucks for a good set of clippers, saving on two grooms for two fluffs and they pay for themselves! I'm still learning so I don't have any sage advice on the actual techniques.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Clippers And Groomers*

I Dont Know about those clippers. but in my small town we have 6 groomers and a petsmart. i have been to 4-hate them all. and i know for a fact my Yogi was made calm by the last one.==iam looking into learning to groom him my self--because as hard as i know its for him-i am a wreck when he is at the groomers.-------some of his trims were a mess for xmass the just shaved him all over. it was a mess--its starting to come now.

Ill Be watching to see what you learn-keep posting*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

As far as grooming my two, that is not an option especially for our Snuggles. She is very uneasy as far as even letting me blow dry her use a comb or brush. I do not force it because I can usually do a pretty good towel dry on her. The one groomer that she does so well with is planning (or perhaps) has already given up her business. It will be tough to find someone who Snuggles does well with. Our Chrissy is fantstic with almost everyone and I do not have any problems grooming her after her bath. Do not have a grooming table which would certainly help but at least she lets me do what I have to. I personally do not have the skill and patience when it comes to cutting her hair. So I know what Yogi's Mom is talking about as far as finding a good groomer.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

You can always tell any potential groomer that you will stay throughout the grooming. If they say no, you can't, find another groomer. Our groomer actually has a chair and TV next to her grooming table/bath tub/cage blow dryer, for any owner who wants to stay.

I am very fortunate to have an absolutely wonderful groomer. She has a little shop behind her house and my dogs love her. They go in happy to see her and aren't frantic to leave when I pick them up, and will go over and giver her a kiss and ask for scritches. That is all I need to see to know she treats them well, plus she does a nice job and is reasonably priced.


I do have one horror story about groomers: A number of years ago (10?? Don't remember) hubby, my 2 daughters and I went into Petco to pick up something or another. They have a glass wall between the store and the grooming area, and on the grooming table right next to the window was a little Maltese. Because it was a Maltese, I stopped a minute to watch. I will never forget what I saw: The little guy was on the table and the groomer was trying to brush him out with a wire brush. She was JERK JERK JERKING the brush through his coat, obviously hurting him. He started yelping and reaching his head around. When she kept jerking hard with the wire brush despite his yelps of pain, the little boy finally started trying to nip at her brush/hand, whereupon she PICKED HIM UP OFF THE TABLE BY HIS THROAT, shook him and hollered "KNOCK IT OFF!" in his face. She plopped him back down on the table and the little guy just stood there like a statue shaking as she went back to jerking the brush through his hair. She did this with ME staring at her through the window, only a couple feet away! I was desperate to stay there until the Maltese's owner came back to pick him up so I could tell him/her what happened but we live an hour away and hubby was in a rush to get home. I was in such shock at the entire incident that I was almost paralyzed at knowing what to do. Now, a bit older and more assertive, if I ever saw something like that again, I would be through the door and grab the dog off the table to cuddle it until the police/animal control officer arrived. I have forever regretted not telling hubby too bad, we're not going anywhere until that dog's owner arrives. At the very least I should have gotten the groomer's name and written a letter to Petco Inc. Every time I go in Petco since, I make a point of standing there and watching for a moment.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Omg!!!*

*Oh Gee-You Were Just To Shocked To Respond,I Would Think. I Know how that must have tuged on your heart.*
*I would have now that iam older and have a fur baby,Intervined without a doubt. But You are lucky to have a good groomer. iam going to find one-that will let me stay.*

*There are a few i havent tried--i think only-2- but it will be my way--or the worst haircuts forever for Yogie--done by me.*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If you think about it - shelling out the money for a good pair of clippers will pay for itself in just a few grooming jobs. I'm like Cindy - I can't NOT chicken leg them so i just leave the leg hair long and use a 4f or 5f blade on the body (no comb) and scissor the feet and face like I want. Definitely nowhere near good at it but I can get them looking passable 

So go for the clippers!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd say definitely get a GOOD set... Go to a grooming supply store if you have one near you.

Right now we use a fair one... But saving up for a really good clipper and set of blades.

You also need a good pair of grooming scissors (we use a regular hair sheer and one with "teeth").... 

But like Stacy said - the money you spend on grooming, you can buy a great set of clippers and they easily pay for themselves in a few months.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, I talked with DH about it today and he is supportive of me getting a nice set, I am thinking of getting it from petedge, though, it will have to wait a month or two. We have also decided I can get a nice set of shears, there is one from pet edge I really like for around $100. 

I groomed Tucker today with what I have, not only did it take for ever but we had to keep stopping to clean out the clippers and after a while to let them cool down. There was quite a bit I ended up having to cut with shears, but we got the job done. I'll be glad when we can get the other things to make it easier  

I will shop around in the meantime and check out amazon too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

To cheat on the legs I "rough" them out with a snap on comb and 30 or 40 blade. Then I scissor them up. It gets the bulk of the hair off before you start scissoring.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> To cheat on the legs I "rough" them out with a snap on comb and 30 or 40 blade. Then I scissor them up. It gets the bulk of the hair off before you start scissoring.


:thumbsup: I learned that great trick from you years ago and it really helped with Lady's puppy cut!

To the OP, I bought Oster A5 clippers from PetEdge more than ten years ago and it was a great investment. They came with a #10 blade and I added a #40 (for under the combs) and a 4F.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Shelley, I have the Wahl Bravura cordless clipper with 4-in-1 blade. When I got it from Pet Edge, they also offered the stainless steel comb set for free as a gift. I HIGHLY recommend getting a metal comb set no matter what type of clippers you get. They work great!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

shellbeme said:


> Cindy, wow I did not realize that on doggie clippers it was a matter of the blade that sure clears up a lot for me  other than the ones you listed do you have any other suggestions for lengths to have on hand?
> 
> I welcome any further feedback as well!


These are the only ones I have and there is a a short one that came with the clippers I used on the underside. 

I also have a smaller clipper that I use on the hairs on the bottom of their feet. 
I am in no way an expert I have just learnt from ALL of my mistakes. :blink:

All the horror stories I have heard there was never a thought of taking them anywhere for grooming. 

OK OK 
I have to admit I take them to the Vet for nail trims. I feel guilt I don't do them myself but they act like I am breaking their legs when I do it.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think DH might actually order this for me for valentines day, I can't be too sure but, who else but one of us would be excited about the thought! Ha!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Shelly, I too have begun the grooming adventure. I have been grooming Maya at home since she came into our world last May as a rescue. I had zero past grooming experience to go on. We started by having to shave her down due to mats. Keep in mind I am grooming both a shih-tzu mix and a maltese so I try to find tools that will do double duty and be the most economical.....tools can be so expensive. That being said I have also found out that cheaper has not been better for me. I have had to toss many sub-par tools that just did not pass the muster. Sorry if this gets long....I have discovered a lot of things in the last months

I purchased the Andis Ultra edge from pet edge. It comes with a 10 blade and they will send you a 7 blade as a bonus right now. It is a 2 speed clipper which is great for clipping the belly/hygiene bottom areas at a lower speed. 

For belly/hygiene I use the 10 blade slow speed (very close clip) and a 10 for the bottom paws at high speed.

For under the rib/underarm area I use the 7 blade. It keeps this hair manageable in the areas that Maya is prone to matting. This blends nicely into the belly area.

I also purchased (2) 4 blades for a longer cut on my shih-tzu. I got 2 blades because no matter what type of oil you use the clipper blade will become to hot to use. After 5 minutes or by section I trade out to the cool blade. I may try this blade on Maya come summer if it gets to hot for her. I also use the andis cool blade spray that helps to keep them lubricated and disinfected between uses. BTW I am using the clipper weekly for maintenance on paws and belly's and full grooms about 3-6 weeks depending on coat growth.

The rest of Maya's coat I am scissor cutting because we are trying to grow her coat out which is now about 4 inches long. Pet edge also has some nice shear sets by master groomer. I found them to be the most economical and have held up well with weekly use. Many expensive shears can cost $ 70 on up to $100s a piece. I think that if you keep them maintained/sharpened the master grooming series is a very good value.

The scissors that I find I use the most are the short thinning/blending shears, a short 5 inch curved/blunt shear and the short 6 inch straight/blunt shear. My set came with the 8 inch shear that I do not use much, but may come in handy to get a straight line when the coat is long. These have worked well with both dogs and styles. The curved shears work very well if you are to maintain a rounded face.

Sorry this has gone so long but I hope it helps you make your decisions. We are all a work in progress in this house but with time I have been improving with my skills every week along with the dogs sincere patience with me!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I purchased the Wahl Bravura cordless clipper with 4-in-1 blade. When I got it from Pet Edge, it came with the stainless steel comb set for free. I have had horrible experiences with groomers since I adopted my little Tater Tot...he is never matted and they shaved him like a poodle and told me it was because he was matted. I am not really good at grooming but I try to keep him touched up and I have had better luck with Pet Smart than private groomers and I stay and watch. Good Luck, I did order the grooming videos recommended here on the forum...also, I watch a lot of you tube grooming videos.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Leanne said:


> Shelly, I too have begun the grooming adventure. I have been grooming Maya at home since she came into our world last May as a rescue. I had zero past grooming experience to go on. We started by having to shave her down due to mats. Keep in mind I am grooming both a shih-tzu mix and a maltese so I try to find tools that will do double duty and be the most economical.....tools can be so expensive. That being said I have also found out that cheaper has not been better for me. I have had to toss many sub-par tools that just did not pass the muster. Sorry if this gets long....I have discovered a lot of things in the last months
> 
> I purchased the Andis Ultra edge from pet edge. It comes with a 10 blade and they will send you a 7 blade as a bonus right now. It is a 2 speed clipper which is great for clipping the belly/hygiene bottom areas at a lower speed.
> 
> ...


This is very very helpful, I was wondering what was best for their little bellies and paws and under arms! My boys get mats under their little arms too.

And JMM thanks too for the tips about the legs  that will also help. 

Lots of great info in this thread everyone, thanks again!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I use a dematting comb a small pair of scissors and a tooth brush


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, we ordered one!  

AGC 2-Speed Professional Clipper

A bit earlier then I planned but still. I also ordered a little whal trimmer for face and feets. I'm hoping it will be handy around the belly area too. And, well a bottle of sugar cookie cologne...  I got it from Jeffers pet instead of pet edge because Jeffers had the small trimmer I wanted. Next on my list is a decent set of shears!

We like to take the boys out in the woods and all over in the warmer months so we have decided that durring those months they are going to have to run around with twiggy legs. The last time we tried to go hiking, they kept stopping and sitting down every few steps because of burrs and leaves catching in their leg hair.


----------

